

Engineer Increased Sales and Happy Customers With Behavioral Psychology - Ciotti
http://www.shopify.com/blog/6807774-how-to-engineer-increased-sales-happy-customers-with-behavioral-psychology

======
dromidas
Um. Did this article just compare having face time with their doctor or case
worker to product sales?

Hey, since this isn't obvious, the reason we want more time with our doctor is
because our doctor knows more than we do so we don't know what sort of
questions to ask, so we hope that the more time we spend there the more likely
we'll remember something or he'll ask us a question to discover something.
Same with everything else that is NECESSARY and has severe life consequences.

When I walk into a store (or virtual store) I already know what I want because
I researched it before I went in. I want only 2 things from the sales staff:
Where is the product and where is the end of the line for the cash register.

Granted, some people are ignorant or can't be bothered to research before they
go buy something and will need more coddling, so there should also be services
available for those people.

The worst thing that could happen is if you take away the option of fast
customer service just because you find, on average, the consumer is happier
because the service is slower. Make BOTH options available, otherwise people
like me will hate shopping there.

~~~
ten4backdoor
You obviously didn't read this part:

"While this strategy worked for CDBaby, there are some businesses and
situations where the "more time with customers" approach won't work.

Some services rely on solving problems immediately. Ecommerce merchants need
to figure out when they can spend time with customers and when to act quick.
If a customer is calling with a complaint about service or product, you need
to gauge their disposition and act accordingly. But if a potential customer is
inquiring about product features, shipping rates, or something of that nature,
you have a great chance to give them their answer and also build a positive
relationship with that person. Like the case study above proves, service
should never be "rushed, ignored, and poorly diagnosed."

------
ten4backdoor
I think over the next few years, marketing will be a science.

Fields like behaioral psychology (isn't it spelled 'behavioural' ?),
behavioural economics, neuroeconomics, etc, will increasingly dictate how
businesses market to consumers. FMRI machines cost less and schools /
companies can now do their own research on non-medical things.

~~~
James_Henry2
Neuroscience and game theory are buzzwords in economics. Check out this
lecture from Professor Ariel Rubinstein who argues that economics is a culture
and not a science as espoused by his neuroeconomist colleagues. Link is here..
<http://www2.warwick.ac.uk/knowledge/business/rubenstein/>

